# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  επιλογη σωστου καλωδιου και υπολογισμος πτωσης τασης

## jimacid

Καλησπερα παιδια, θελω να βαλω τα πανελακια μου στην ταρατσα γιατι απο το μπαλκονι δεν γινεται δουλεια και προσπαθω να βγαλω μια ακρη για το καλωδιο που πρεπει να επιλεξω.

το πανελ μου ειναι 40watt βγαζει 2,5Α και ο ρυθμιστης φορτισης-μπαταρια θα ειναι στο μπαλκονι του διαμερισματος μου που βρησκετε 27 μετρα μακρια απο το πανελ. (υπαρχει μια περιπτωση αργοτερα να θελησω να βαλω κιαλλα πανελ που θα μου δωσουν ολα μαζι συνολικα ειτε 5A που ειναι το πιο πιθανο σεναριο αναβαθμισης του συστηματος ή 10A max. δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξεφυγω απο τα 10 γιατι θα θελω και κανουριο charge controller μετα. γενικα αν το αναβαθμισω μαλλον μεχρι τα 5Α θα φτασω)



εχω μπλεχτει λιγο με τα calculators και τα χαρακτηριστικα των καλωδιων και προσπαθω να βγαλω ακρη για να μην δωσω πολλα λεφτα ασκοπα.
χρησιμοποιοντας το voltage drop calculator απο την εφαρμογη electro droid βλεπω οτι 21v 5Α στα 54μετρα με 16mm2 καλωδιο (27μετρα θετικος και 27 μετρα αρνητικος πολος) εχω πτωση ταση περιπου 0,6v (2.85%) που απο οτι εχω  δει πτωση τασης μεχρι 3% θεωρειται αποδεκτη.

απο αυτο εδω το εγγραφο που ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα ενως nya καλωδιου http://www.nazos.gr/files/uploads/KALODIA%20NYA.pdf
βλεπω οτι στην πτωση τασης λεει 2 καλωδια μια φαση. και μαλιστα εχει μολις 2,8mv πτωση τασης το 16αρι ανα αμπερ ανα μετρο.
Αρα πως πρεπει να το υπολογιζω τελικα? πρεπει να μετραω μονο τα 27 μετρα? η και τα 54μετρα μιας και θα υπαρχουν 2 καλωδια απο 27 μετρα το καθενα?

Σε ενα καταστημα που ειχα ρωτησει μου προτειναν να παρω 10mm2

Οποτε η πρωτη μου ερωτηση ειναι αυτη, τελικα πως μπορω να υπολογισω σωστα το μεγεθος του καλωδιου που θα χρειαστω η τι μεγεθος πιστευετε πως πρεπει να παρω (αν βαριεσται να μου αναλυσετε το πως να το υπολογισω σωτα)

Η δευτερη και τελευταια ερωτηση ειναι σχετικα με τον τυπο του καλωδιου.
για φωτοβολταικα υπαρχουν κατι ειδικα καλωδια με uv protection και διπλες μονωσεις. ενα τετοιο 10mm2 καλωδιο στα 54μετρα θα μου βγει 100 ευρω!!! :Crying: 
αν χρειαστω παραπανω απο 10mm2 ουτε θελω να ξερω ποσο μπορει να κοστισει....

οποτε ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιος συγκεκριμενος λογος που να απαγορευει την χρηση αλλων καλωδιων για τετοιες χρησεις.

σκεφτομαι πχ να παρω πολυκλονο ευκαμπτο ηλεκτρολογικο NYAF καλωδιο και να το τοποθετησω μεσα σε σπηραλ για να το προστατεψω απο τον ηλιο και τις βροχες

----------


## nestoras

Να χρησιμοποιήσεις ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ καλώδιο για DC και μη μπλέξεις με "ελληνικές πατέντες" (στο DC ρεύμα η τάση διάσπασης είναι αρκετά μικρότερη από ότι στο AC και γι'αυτό το λόγο χρειάζεται ποιο χοντρή μόνωση).
Για τη διατομή δε μπορώ να σου απαντήσω αυτή τη στιγμή. Το calulator δεν ξέρω αν λαμβάνει υπόψιν στα συνολικά μέτρα μόνο την απόσταση και κάνει τους υπολογισμούς και για το (-). Αν θέλεις να το υπολογίσεις χειροκίνητα θα πρέπει να βρεις από πίνακα καλωδίων τα χαρακτηριστικά του καλωδίου, τον τρόπο εγκατάστασης, τη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας και να βγάλεις τον συντελεστή πτώσης τάσης. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο για να βοηθήσω περισσότερο.
Εμπειρικά μάλλον θα έβαζα 6αρι ή (10αρι το πολύ) αλλά μία μελέτη τη χρειάζεται γιατί μπορεί να λεώ και βλακείες...

----------


## jimacid

μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγηση επισησης αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος νεστορας με την ταση διασπασης? τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο? υπαρχει καποιος κινδυνος δηλαδη αν χρησιμοποιησω ενα τοσο χοντρο καλωδιο οπως το 16αρι που λεγμε το οποιο κανει για 1000v ισος και παραπανω και για δεκαδες Amp ενω εγω θα το χρησιμοποιω με μολις 21v και 2,5-10Α ?

----------


## darthtony

φαντάζομαι οτι ο φίλος αναφέρεται σε καλώδια DC υψηλής τάσης. εσύ χρησιμοποιής τάση τέτοια που είναι ασφαλής έτσι ώστε να μην χρειάζεται κάποια ιδιαίτερη μόνωση.Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια να το βάλεισ σε προστατευτικό σπιράλ όπως λες κυρίως για τισ καιρικές συνθήκες.

----------


## nestoras

Αν αργότερα βάλεις σε σειρά με κι άλλα πάνελ θα ανεβάσεις την DC τάση προσθετικά.
Χαρακτηριστικά να σου αναφέρω ότι οι γνωστοί μικροαυτόματοι διακόπτες που έχουν οι πίνακες των σπιτιών μας αναφέρουν για παράδειγμα:
AC 250V ενώ DC 40V (τα νούμερα είναι στο περίπου).
Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο η μόνωση ενός καλωδίου NYAF το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον σε εφαρμογές με AC μπορεί να αντεπεξέλθει σε εναλλασσόμενες τάσεις της τάξης των 250-300V (αν λέει για 600 ή 700 ή 1000 αναφέρεται πάλι σε AC) και θα πρέπει να ψάξεις σχολαστικά για να βρεις τα DC χαρακτηριστικά του.
Πριν μερικά χρόνια τα DC υλικά και καλώδια ήταν "δυσέυρετα" για τάσεις άνω των 50V και εξαιτίας της τεράστιας ανάπτυξης των φωτοβολταϊκών σχεδόν όλες οι γνωστές εταιρίες εμφάνισαν και τις DC σειρές τους.
Πάντως για μια εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών όπου τα καλώδια σου θα είναι εκτεθειμένα στα καιρικά φαινόμενα (κυρίως ήλιος, ζέστη, παγωνιά) δε νομίζω να είναι σκόπιμο να βάλεις AC καλώδια. Αν υπολογίσεις τη διαφορά για 50m καλωδίων δε νομίζω να βγαίνει πάνω από 20 ευρώ. Σκέψου ότι στην ουσία δεν πληρώνεις τον χαλκό στα DC (ή αλουμίνιο) αλλά το "πλαστικό" της μόνωσης. Η αντοχή σε "ενεργά" αμπέρ είναι η ίδια και στα δύο είδη ρευμάτων. Το σπιράλ (κατά προτίμηση φλεξίμπλ) θεωρείται απαραίτητο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις όταν πρόκειται για εγκαταστάσεις εξωτερικού χώρου!

Τάση διάσπασης: κάθε μονωτικό υλικό χαρακτηρίζεται από μία σταθερά, τη λεγόμενη διηλεκτρική σταθερά. Αν εφαρμόσω μία τάση, η σταθερά αυτή στην πράξη καθορίζει πόσα volts χρειάζονται για να διαπεράσουν το υλικό πάχους ενός εκατοστού. Ρίξε μια ματιά κι εδώ.
Μονωτικά υλικά μπορούν να είναι: αέρας (μας ενδιαφέρει για την κατασκευή διακοπτών και ρελέ), πλαστικό (μας ενδιαφέρει για τα καλώδια), λάδι (για διακόπτες υψηλής τάσης), κεραμικά (για την κατασκευή πυκνωτών) και γενικά οτιδήποτε υλικό μπορείς να φανταστείς που χρησιμοποιείται για ηλεκτρική μόνωση.

----------


## jimacid

νομιζω τα εξηγησες ολα σε αυτην σου την απαντηση και σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για αυτο.
η διαφορα στην τιμη που μου ανεφερες δεν ειναι μεγαλη οταν μιλαμε για το ιδιο μεγεθος καλωδιου και αν πεις οτι στο καλωδιο φωτοβολταικου δεν θα χρησιμοποιησεις σπιραλ.
αλλιως διαφορα δυστηχως υπαρχει τεραστια στις τιμες και εκει που εκτινασσεται ειναι αν ανεβασουμε το παχος του καλωδιου,
ενδεικτικα 
54μετρα nyaf 10mm2 =57 ευρω
54μετρα καλωδιο φωτοβολταικων 10mm2 =100 ευρω στην καλυτερη περιπτωση στο πιο φθηνο μαγαζι που βρηκα (43ευρω διαφορα)
54μετρα nyaf 16mm2 = 90 ευρω
54 μετρα καλωδιο φωτοβολταικων δεν εχω βρει καπου για να σου πω κοστος αλλα την βλεπω να φτανει τα 200 ευρω

nyaf                 10mm2 1.06/m
φωτοβολταικων 10mm2 1,85/m
nyaf                  16mm2 1.65/m

επειδη η εφαρμογη που εχω στο μυαλο μου ειναι της πλακας και δεν αξιζει οχι τα 100+ ευρω του καλωδιου ουτε καν 40 ευρω και την κανω πιο πολυ για την χαρα της κατασκευης αλλα και για να μπορεσω να μαθω διαφορα πραγματα οπως αυτα που μου ανελησες πιο πανω, ξερω με σιγουρια οτι δεν προκειτε ποτε να βαλω καποιο πανελ σε σειρα με τα αλλα και ποτε η ταση του συστηματος δεν θα αναιβει πανω απο τα 21v που δινουν τα πανελ μου, οτι πανελ μπει απο εδω και περα και αν μπει κιολας θα μπει μονο παραληλα για να αναιβασω το ρευμα και να φορτιζω πιο γρηγορα την μπαταρια.

σε αυτην την περιπτωση βλεπεις καποιο συγκεκριμενο προβλημα με το να βαλω 16αρι nyaf καλωδιο μεσα σε ευκαπμπτο spiral σωληνα?
ξερω οτι σου λεω να κανω ακριβως οτι μου ειπες να μην κανω αλλα βαλε 75ευρω charge controller 90ευρω το πανελ κανα 60αρι η μπαταρια αν δεν μπορεσω να βρω καμια παλια να κανω την δουλεια μου ε αν κοστισει και το καλωδιο κανα 150αρι ευρω κοντεβουμε τα 400 ευρω για ενα project που θα μπορουσε να υλοποιηθει με μολις 60-90 ευρω αν φορτιζα την μπαταρια απο την πριζα και μεσα σε αυτα τα λεφτα σου εβαλα και το κοστος μιας καινουριας μπαταριας

δεν αξιζει δηλαδη... καταλαβες? προσπαθω να κοψω οτι και απο οπου μπορω

----------


## FILMAN

> Χαρακτηριστικά να σου αναφέρω ότι οι γνωστοί μικροαυτόματοι διακόπτες που έχουν οι πίνακες των σπιτιών μας αναφέρουν για παράδειγμα:
> AC 250V ενώ DC 40V (τα νούμερα είναι στο περίπου).



Φίλε Παναγιώτη αυτό που λες είναι τελείως άσχετο με τη μόνωση, έχει να κάνει με τη σβέση του τόξου και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## nestoras

> Φίλε Παναγιώτη αυτό που λες είναι τελείως άσχετο με  τη μόνωση, έχει να κάνει με τη σβέση του τόξου και τίποτα άλλο.



Δεν ξέρω πως φάνηκε μέσα στο προηγούμενο μύνημα αλλά αυτό που ήθελα να  δείξω ήταν ότι το DC έχει άλλα χαρακτηριστικά από το AC κι ότι κάποιες  φορές πρέπει να τα λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν μας (γι'αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχουν και  διαφορετικά υλικά - καλώδια, διακόπτες, ασφάλειες).
Στην περίπτωση του φίλου μας βέβαια που "παίζει" γύρω στα 50V δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται κάποια ειδική μελέτη...

Όσον  αφορά στα καλώδια όταν εφαρμόζω DC τάση, κατά τη στιγμή που θα  τροφοδοτήσω το καλώδιο, εξαιτίας της χωρητικής συμπεριφορά της μόνωσης  κατά τη "φόρτιση" του καλωδίου δημιουργούνται χωρητικά ρεύματα πάνω σε  αυτή. Τα χωρητικά αυτά ρεύματα παύουν να ρέουν μόλις σταθεροποιηθεί η DC  τάση.

----------


## Scotty

*jimacid , θα ηθελα να μου πεις τι σκοπευεις να τροφοδοτησεις με αυτο το συστημα , σε ρωταω γιατι εχω φτιαξει κατι αναλογο , για να σου πω τι εχω κανει εγω*

----------


## NOE

έχω βάλει στη σκεπή ένα φωτοβολταϊκό 50W.
Από το πανέλο μέχρι τον 3ο όροφο μεσολαβεί λιγότερο από 10 μέτρα καλώδιο 4mm^2 για φωτοβολταϊκά. Από τον 3ο όροφο μέχρι την πιλοτή κατεβαίνει καλώδιο 2,5άρι ηλεκτρολογικό.

Μια μέρα με μέτρια ηλιοφάνεια μέτρησα το ρεύμα (sorted circuit) που μπορεί να κατεβάσει το πανέλο, στο σπίτι (3ος όροφος) πήρα μέτρηση 1,58Α και στην πιλοτή πήρα 1,4Α (η διαφορά οφείλεται στα πολλά μέτρα 2,5άρι ηλεκτρολογικό).

Στην θέση σου θα έβαζα ηλεκτρολογικό 6αρι καλώδιο χωρίς να με ενδιαφέρει η μόνωση του καθώς η τάση λειτουργίας είναι μικρή, το μόνο που θα με απασχολούσε είναι η προστασία από τις καιρικές συνθήκες. Επίσης οι πτώση τάσης επάνω στο καλώδιο είναι σχεδόν αδιάφορη εάν ο charge controler είναι pmw (σε αντίθεση με τους mppt)

Όσων αφορά τη σύγκριση DC και AC καλωδίων, η μόνωση δεν μας απασχολεί εφόσον δουλεύουμε με μέσες τάσεις η χαμηλές, οι σημερινές μονώσεις μπορούν εύκολα να ανταπαξέλθουν. Η κυριότερη διαφορά τους έγκειται ότι για την μεταφορά ενός DC ρεύματος χρειάζεται χοντρότερο σύρμα, στο AC λεπτότερο σύρμα και στο τριφασικό AC ακόμα πιο λεπτό... αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί π.χ. στο τριφασικό AC το κάθε σύρμα χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για 120 μοίρες κάθε περιόδου, τις υπόλοιπες 240 μοίρες ξεκουράζεται (ψύχεται) ενώ στο DC δεν ξεκουράζεται ποτέ. Χοντρικά όλα αυτά, το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι ανάλογα την εφαρμογή υπολογίζεται με διαφορετικές παραμέτρους το πάχος του σύρματος που απαιτείται γιαυτό και συνάντησες τόσες διαφορές.

----------


## nestoras

> έχω βάλει στη σκεπή ένα φωτοβολταϊκό 50W.
> Από το πανέλο μέχρι τον 3ο όροφο μεσολαβεί λιγότερο από 10 μέτρα καλώδιο 4mm^2 για φωτοβολταϊκά. Από τον 3ο όροφο μέχρι την πιλοτή κατεβαίνει καλώδιο 2,5άρι ηλεκτρολογικό.
> 
> Μια μέρα με μέτρια ηλιοφάνεια μέτρησα το ρεύμα (sorted circuit) που μπορεί να κατεβάσει το πανέλο, στο σπίτι (3ος όροφος) πήρα μέτρηση 1,58Α και στην πιλοτή πήρα 1,4Α (η διαφορά οφείλεται στα πολλά μέτρα 2,5άρι ηλεκτρολογικό).



Μέτρησες διαφορετικό ρεύμα στη μία μεριά του καλωδίου και διαφορετικό στην άλλη μεριά (απλά άλλαξε η διατομή δηλαδή) ή μεσολαβεί κάτι στον 3ο όροφο που "ξοδεύει" ρεύμα. Σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα Kirchoff στον ίδιο κλάδο θα έπρεπε να είχες το ίδιο ακριβώς ρεύμα ανεξάρτητα των ενδιάμεσων αντιστάσεων (σε αυτή την περίπτωση των καλωδίων). Ή μήπως δεν κατάλαβα κάτι καλά;





> Όσων αφορά τη σύγκριση DC και AC καλωδίων, η μόνωση δεν μας απασχολεί εφόσον δουλεύουμε με μέσες τάσεις η χαμηλές, οι σημερινές μονώσεις μπορούν εύκολα να ανταπαξέλθουν. Η κυριότερη διαφορά τους έγκειται ότι για την μεταφορά ενός DC ρεύματος χρειάζεται χοντρότερο σύρμα, στο AC λεπτότερο σύρμα και στο τριφασικό AC ακόμα πιο λεπτό... αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί π.χ. στο τριφασικό AC το κάθε σύρμα χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για 120 μοίρες κάθε περιόδου, τις υπόλοιπες 240 μοίρες ξεκουράζεται (ψύχεται) ενώ στο DC δεν ξεκουράζεται ποτέ. Χοντρικά όλα αυτά, το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι ανάλογα την εφαρμογή υπολογίζεται με διαφορετικές παραμέτρους το πάχος του σύρματος που απαιτείται γιαυτό και συνάντησες τόσες διαφορές.



Για να μην υπάρχει δυσκολία στη σύγκριση "εφευρέθηκε" ο όρος "ενεργός τιμή (rms)" για το εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα που στην πράξη είναι η τιμή του DC ρεύματος που προκαλεί τα ίδια θερμικά αποτελέσματα με το προς μελέτη AC.

----------


## NOE

> Μέτρησες διαφορετικό ρεύμα στη μία μεριά του καλωδίου και διαφορετικό στην άλλη μεριά (απλά άλλαξε η διατομή δηλαδή) ή μεσολαβεί κάτι στον 3ο όροφο που "ξοδεύει" ρεύμα....



Για να καταλάβεις, το πάνελ είναι στη σκεπή, κατεβαίνει με εξωτερικό 4αρι πολύκλωνο εύκαμπτο καλώδιο μέχρι το σπίτι του τελευταίου ορόφου (3ος όροφος) και εκεί συνδέεται με κλέμα με ένα ηλεκτρολογικό μονόκλωνο 2,5αρι καλώδιο που από ηλεκτρολογικό κουτάκι σε ηλ. κουτάκι, τοίχο - τοίχο, κατεβαίνει στην πυλωτή.

Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν την ίδια χρονική στιγμή με το ίδιο πολύμετρο κάτω από τον ανοιξιάτικο ήλιο. Στην πρώτη μέτρηση το κύκλωμα μου αποτελούταν από μία πηγή (φωτοβολταικό) και μία αντίσταση (αντίσταση καλωδίου 4mm^2 για φωτοβολταικά).
Στη δεύτερη μέτρηση το κύκλωμα αποτελούταν από μια πηγή (φωτοβολαταικό) και 2 αντιστάτες εν σειρά (αντίσταση καλωδίου 4mm^2 και αντίσταση αρκετών μέτρων ηλεκτρολογικού καλωδίου 2,5mm^2). Δεν εφαρμόζεται νόμος Κιρχοφ, είναι δύο διαφορετικά κυκλώματα, απλά η αντίσταση του επιπλέον καλωδίου μειώνει λίγο το ρεύμα βραχυκυκλώματος.

----------


## jimacid

> *jimacid , θα ηθελα να μου πεις τι σκοπευεις να τροφοδοτησεις με αυτο το συστημα , σε ρωταω γιατι εχω φτιαξει κατι αναλογο , για να σου πω τι εχω κανει εγω*



Το σκεπτικο ειναι να υπαρχει φωτισμος ασφαλειας μεσα στο σπιτι και να μπορουν να δουλεψουν καποιες συσκευες ακομα και οταν δεν υπαρχει ρευμα.
εχω σκοπο να εγκαταστησω μεσα στο σπιτι 3-4 λαμπες οικονομιας 12v 15w (η καθεμια τραβαει περιπου 1,2Α) και να συνδεσω πανω στο κυκλωμα για αρχη το τηλεφωνο το οποιο ειναι ασυρματο και μολις κοπει το ρευμα σταματαει να λειτουργει και το ρουτερ ετσι ωστε να μπορεις να μπαινεις στο ιντερνετ απο καποιο κινητο-φορητο υπολογιστη οση ωρα εισαι χωρις ρευμα.
Αυτα για αρχη και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το τηλεφωνο και το ρουτερ θα συνδεθουν με ξεχωριστο κυκλωμα το οποιο θα φτιαξω που θα τα τροφοδωτει απο την μπαταρια μονο οταν θα πεφτει το ρευμα, τις υπολοιπες ωρες θα δουλευουν κανονικα απο το δικτυο της δεη.
Τωρα αν το ολο εγχειρημα παει καλα, υπαρχει αφθονη και ανεκμεταλευτη παροχη ενεργειας ισος να θελησω να παρω καποιο inverter και να βαλω καμια συσκευη να δουλευει μονιμα απο την μπαταρια, γιαυτο αφηνω και ανοιχτο το ενδεχομενο να θελησω να παρω κιαλλο πανελακι.





> έχω βάλει στη σκεπή ένα φωτοβολταϊκό 50W.
> Από το πανέλο μέχρι τον 3ο όροφο μεσολαβεί λιγότερο από 10 μέτρα καλώδιο  4mm^2 για φωτοβολταϊκά. Από τον 3ο όροφο μέχρι την πιλοτή κατεβαίνει  καλώδιο 2,5άρι ηλεκτρολογικό.
> 
> Μια μέρα με μέτρια ηλιοφάνεια μέτρησα το ρεύμα (sorted circuit) που  μπορεί να κατεβάσει το πανέλο, στο σπίτι (3ος όροφος) πήρα μέτρηση 1,58Α  και στην πιλοτή πήρα 1,4Α (η διαφορά οφείλεται στα πολλά μέτρα 2,5άρι  ηλεκτρολογικό).
> 
> Στην θέση σου θα έβαζα ηλεκτρολογικό 6αρι καλώδιο χωρίς να με ενδιαφέρει  η μόνωση του καθώς η τάση λειτουργίας είναι μικρή, το μόνο που θα με  απασχολούσε είναι η προστασία από τις καιρικές συνθήκες. Επίσης οι πτώση  τάσης επάνω στο καλώδιο είναι σχεδόν αδιάφορη εάν ο charge controler  είναι pmw (σε αντίθεση με τους mppt)



Ο charge controller μου ειναι mppt καταρχην δεν ειναι pwm.
τωρα σχετικα με τα στοιχεια που παρεθεσες δεν μας ειπες ποσα μετρα ειναι το καλωδιο που παει μεχρι την πυλωτη, αν πουμε οτι εκεινη την μερα το μεγιστο ρευμα που μπορουσε να δωσει το πανελ σου ηταν 1,58Α μετα απο 30μετρα καλωδιο 2.5mm2 η πτωση τασης ηταν 3% περιπου δηλαδη σε αποδεκτα επιπεδα θα ειχες περιπου 0,6v πτωση τασης μεχρι την πυλωτη αν τα υπολογιζω σωστα φυσικα.
Αν το πανελ σου ηταν σε θεση να δωσει 3A οπως κανει οταν εχει full ηλιο μεχρι την πυλωτη παλι θα ειχες 1,27v πτωση τασης 6% περιπου και να σου πω την αληθεια δεν θα με χαλουσε να μαθω ποσα Amp θα σου εβγαζε αν το βραχυκυκλωνες. αν δεν βαριεσαι δηλαδη κανε μια δοκιμη να δουμε τι παιζει.

στην δικια μου περιπτωση με τους ιδιους υπολογισμους  στα 40w πανελ με 6αρι καλωδιο που ειπες στα 54 μετρα εχω πτωση τασης 3,8% αποδεκτο ας πουμε
αν βαλω αλλο ενα 40αρι πανελ στο μελλον θα εχω συνολο πτωση τασης 1,6v 7.6%
αν βαλω συνολο 3 40αρια πανελ 120watt δηλαδη θα εχω  πτωση τασης 2,4v 11.4%

Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτα τα νουμερα δεν ξερω σε τι ρευματα αντιστοιχουνε, δηλαδη με μια πτωση τασης 1,6v η 2,4v το πανελ τι ρευμα θα μπορει να δωσει? θα δινει ενα 80-90% του ρευματος που θα εδινε χωρις καθολου πτωση τασης η δεν θα δινει καθολου (μα καθολου ομως ρευμα) γιατι αν το πανελ δεν πιασει 21v δεν παραγει ρευμα.
αν μετρησεις ενα πανελ 40watt οταν η ταση του λογω ηλιου ειναι στα 19v θα δινει καμια 200ma.
αν εχεις πτωση τασης δηλαδη 2v και στην ακρη του καλωδιου εχεις 19v αντι για 21 το πανελ θα παραγει ρευμα η θα βγαζει καπια mA μονο?

----------


## JOUN

> Η κυριότερη διαφορά τους έγκειται ότι για την μεταφορά ενός DC ρεύματος χρειάζεται χοντρότερο σύρμα, στο AC λεπτότερο σύρμα και στο τριφασικό AC ακόμα πιο λεπτό... αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί π.χ. στο τριφασικό AC το κάθε σύρμα χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για 120 μοίρες κάθε περιόδου, τις υπόλοιπες 240 μοίρες ξεκουράζεται (ψύχεται) ενώ στο DC δεν ξεκουράζεται ποτέ.



Για το τριφασικο ενταξει γιατι αν μιλαμε για δεδομενη ισχυ στο DC αυτη θα μεταφερθει μεσα απο δυο καλωδια ενω στο AC τριφασικο μεσα απο τεσσερα σωστα;
Λογικο ειναι να εχει μικροτερη καταπονηση καθε αγωγος του τριφασικου.
Για εξηγησε ομως αν μιλαμε για μια ωμικη καταναλωση(το τονιζω αυτο) για ποιο λογο υπαρχει σε μονοφασικο AC συστημα μικροτερη καταπονηση αγωγου απ'οτι αν μεταφερουμε την ιδια ισχυ με DC ταση;

----------


## Scotty

> Το σκεπτικο ειναι να υπαρχει φωτισμος ασφαλειας μεσα στο σπιτι και να μπορουν να δουλεψουν καποιες συσκευες ακομα και οταν δεν υπαρχει ρευμα.
> εχω σκοπο να εγκαταστησω μεσα στο σπιτι 3-4 λαμπες οικονομιας 12v 15w (η καθεμια τραβαει περιπου 1,2Α) και να συνδεσω πανω στο κυκλωμα για αρχη το τηλεφωνο το οποιο ειναι ασυρματο και μολις κοπει το ρευμα σταματαει να λειτουργει και το ρουτερ ετσι ωστε να μπορεις να μπαινεις στο ιντερνετ απο καποιο κινητο-φορητο υπολογιστη οση ωρα εισαι χωρις ρευμα.
> Αυτα για αρχη και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το τηλεφωνο και το ρουτερ θα συνδεθουν με ξεχωριστο κυκλωμα το οποιο θα φτιαξω που θα τα τροφοδωτει απο την μπαταρια μονο οταν θα πεφτει το ρευμα, τις υπολοιπες ωρες θα δουλευουν κανονικα απο το δικτυο της δεη.
> Τωρα αν το ολο εγχειρημα παει καλα, υπαρχει αφθονη και ανεκμεταλευτη παροχη ενεργειας ισος να θελησω να παρω καποιο inverter και να βαλω καμια συσκευη να δουλευει μονιμα απο την μπαταρια, γιαυτο αφηνω και ανοιχτο το ενδεχομενο να θελησω να παρω κιαλλο πανελακι.



Mαλιστα ..... αυτα που ειπες σαν αρχη , πρεπει η μπαταρια σου να ειναι τουλαχιστον 100Α για να μπορεσεις να καλυψεις αυτες τις αναγκες σου για καποιες ωρες , εκτιμω οτι το 40αρι πανελ δεν θα σε καλυψει επαρκως σε μερες με συννεφια με αρκετη καταναλωση για να φορτισει επαρκως την μπαταρια σου , ενα ακομη 40αρι θα ηταν καλυτερο .
Πρεπει να υπολογισεις τις καταναλωσεις σου στο συνολο και για ποσες ωρες , για να υπολογιστουν οι μπαταριες , τα πανελ και το inverter

----------


## NOE

φίλε Γιώργο (JOUN) δεν βοηθάει η ισχύς στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση γιατί οι τάσεις είναι διαφορετικές σε κάθε παράδειγμα, καλύτερα είναι να μιλάμε για ρεύματα.
Στο AC, και ασ'πούμε για ομικά φορτία, η τάση και κατά συνέπεια και η ένταση ακολουθούν μια ημιτονική κυματομορφή η έστω κατά προσέγγιση με αποτέλεσμα το ρεύμα να μην είναι πάντα Ι=max, υπάρχουν στιγμές που I=0 και φυσικά και ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις, αυτό συνήθως δεν συμβαίνει στο DC. 

δες και αυτό που εγραψε και ο Νέστορας για ενεργό τιμή RMS

----------


## NOE

Δημήτρη δεν θα μπορέσω να επαναλάβω τις μετρήσεις στον επόμενο μήνα γιατί το πάνελ είναι στο πατρικό μου, σε άλλη πόλη και λόγω δουλειάς δεν θα πάω πριν τα μέσα Ιουνίου.

----------


## jimacid

> Mαλιστα ..... αυτα που ειπες σαν αρχη , πρεπει η μπαταρια σου να ειναι τουλαχιστον 100Α για να μπορεσεις να καλυψεις αυτες τις αναγκες σου για καποιες ωρες , εκτιμω οτι το 40αρι πανελ δεν θα σε καλυψει επαρκως σε μερες με συννεφια με αρκετη καταναλωση για να φορτισει επαρκως την μπαταρια σου , ενα ακομη 40αρι θα ηταν καλυτερο .
> Πρεπει να υπολογισεις τις καταναλωσεις σου στο συνολο και για ποσες ωρες , για να υπολογιστουν οι μπαταριες , τα πανελ και το inverter



αν το συστημα χρησιμοποιητε καθημερινα τοτε ναι δεν ειναι αρκετο αλλα επειδη διακοπη ρευματος γινεται σπανια το πανελ πρακτικα εχει οσο χρονο θελει για να προλαβει να γεμησει την μπαταρια μεχρι την επομενη διακοπη, συνηθως οι διακοπες δεν ξεπερνανε τις 3ωρες οποτε αν υπολογισεις 1,2Α*4 για τις λαμπες +500ma για το τηλεφωνο και αλλα 500ma για το ρουτερ παμε στα 6Α περιπου*3 ωρες 18ah συνολο. πιστευω πως και η 60αρα μπαταρια που επεσε στα χερια μου μια χαρα θα την κανει την δουλεια και θα περισσευει κιολας για περισσοτερες ωρες αλλα αυτο θα φανει στην πραξη, τωρα αν γινει καμια απεργια οπως προπερσι που κοβανε το ρευμα για κανα 2 ωρες καθε μερα για 1+βδομαδα τοτε ναι σε αυτην την περιπτωση μαλλον δεν επαρκει το συστημα αλλα νταξει θα δω πως ανταπεξερχεται και αν κρινω οτι θελει κιαλλο πανελ η μεγαλυτερη μπαταρια κατι θα κανω.





> Δημήτρη δεν θα μπορέσω να επαναλάβω τις μετρήσεις στον  επόμενο μήνα γιατί το πάνελ είναι στο πατρικό μου, σε άλλη πόλη και  λόγω δουλειάς δεν θα πάω πριν τα μέσα Ιουνίου.



χμμ κριμα δεν πειραζει ομως τι να κανουμε. αν καποιος αλλος ξερει την απαντηση σε αυτην την απορια μου :
"Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτα τα νουμερα δεν ξερω σε τι ρευματα αντιστοιχουνε,  δηλαδη με μια πτωση τασης 1,6v η 2,4v το πανελ τι ρευμα θα μπορει να  δωσει? θα δινει ενα 80-90% του ρευματος που θα εδινε χωρις καθολου πτωση  τασης η δεν θα δινει καθολου (μα καθολου ομως ρευμα) γιατι αν το πανελ  δεν πιασει 21v δεν παραγει ρευμα.
αν μετρησεις ενα πανελ 40watt οταν η ταση του λογω ηλιου ειναι στα 19v θα δινει καμια 200ma.
αν εχεις πτωση τασης δηλαδη 2v και στην ακρη του καλωδιου εχεις 19v αντι  για 21 το πανελ θα παραγει ρευμα η θα βγαζει καπια mA μονο? "

θα παρακαλουσα να μου απαντησει για να μην χρειαστει να δωσω κανα 100ευρω για καλωδιο και μαθω εκ των υστερων την πικρη αληθεια  :Tongue:

----------


## JOUN

> φίλε Γιώργο (JOUN) δεν βοηθάει η ισχύς στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση γιατί οι τάσεις είναι διαφορετικές σε κάθε παράδειγμα, καλύτερα είναι να μιλάμε για ρεύματα.
> Στο AC, και ασ'πούμε για ομικά φορτία, η τάση και κατά συνέπεια και η ένταση ακολουθούν μια ημιτονική κυματομορφή η έστω κατά προσέγγιση με αποτέλεσμα το ρεύμα να μην είναι πάντα Ι=max, υπάρχουν στιγμές που I=0 και φυσικά και ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις, αυτό συνήθως δεν συμβαίνει στο DC. 
> 
> δες και αυτό που εγραψε και ο Νέστορας για ενεργό τιμή RMS



Mαλλον δεν θυμασαι οτι η RMS ταση εναλλασομενου ρευματος ειναι(θεωρηται) σταθερη και ιση με την DC ταση που παραγει στον ιδιο χρονο ιδιο θερμικο αποτελεσμα σε μια προτυπη αντισταση. O ορισμος ηταν απο τα πρωτα πραγματα που μαθαιναμε στην σχολη.
Δες εδω για καλυτερα:http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...6233445AArEwlT

Υ.Γ Τωρα που ξαναπροσεχω το μηνυμα σου και σε επαγωγικη και σε χωρητικη καταναλωση η ταση και η ενταση εχουν ημιτονοειδη κυματομορφη,απλως μονο στην ωμικη ειναι συμφασικα αυτα τα δυο.

----------


## NOE

> Mαλλον δεν θυμασαι οτι η RMS ταση εναλλασομενου ρευματος ειναι(θεωρηται) σταθερη και ιση με την DC ταση που παραγει στον ιδιο χρονο ιδιο θερμικο αποτελεσμα σε μια προτυπη αντισταση. O ορισμος ηταν απο τα πρωτα πραγματα που μαθαιναμε στην σχολη.
> Δες εδω για καλυτερα:http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...6233445AArEwlT



ποιος νοιάζεται για την τάση ? η ένταση κ μόνο μας ενδιαφέρει. Σωστά αυτά για την ενεργό τιμή, αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω απλός δεν μπορώ να ξέρω το γνωστικό επίπεδο του συνομιλητή και τα απλουστεύω μερικές φορές.

----------


## JOUN

Για την ενταση ισχυει ακριβως το ιδιο μια και η ενταση ειναι το αποτελεσμα της εφαρμογης τασης.Για το γνωστικο επιπεδο μου θα μπορουσες να παρεις μια ιδεα απο την υπογραφη μου.Φυσικα θα μπορουσα να πω ψεματα αλλα εσυ παρτο σαν δεδομενο και απαντησε αναλογα.

----------


## NOE

Εφόσον δεν γνωρίζω προσωπικά τον συνομιλητή η μόνη επαφή μαζί του είναι τα λόγια και από αυτά προσπαθώ να βγάλω κάποιο συμπέρασμα ώστε να βοηθήσω όταν μπορώ ή να βοηθηθώ. Πολλές φορές μπορεί να βγει λάθος συμπέρασμα αλλά η υπογραφή και οι τίτλοι δεν λένε τίποτα καθώς όλοι οι π.χ. δικηγόροι (τυχαίο παράδειγμα), δεν είναι το ίδιο καλοί η κακοί στο αντικείμενο τους. Θα σου αναλύσω λίγο το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα από τα λόγια σου χωρίς να υποστηρίζω ότι είναι και σωστό αφού δεν σε γνωρίζω προσωπικά.

Στο αρχικό σου ποστ, έγραψες για ισχύ και θεώρησα ότι ίσως τα έχεις λίγο συγκεχυμένα στο μυαλό σου. Προσπάθησα να σου βάλω το μικρόβιο να σκεφτείς ότι εφόσον εξετάζουμε τις γραμμές μεταφοράς ισχύος, το μέγεθος που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι το ρεύμα κάτι που ήδη έχω αναλύσει πιο πάνω. Δεν εννοούσα αυτό που κατάλαβες: ότι αν ένα φορτίο είναι μονοφασικό 1kw θέλει χοντρότερο καλώδιο από ένα φορτίο τριφασικό 1kw επειδή οι γραμμές μοιράζονται την "καταπόνηση" το οποίο είναι και αυτονόητο... Εννοούσα ότι αν μια γραμμή τριφασικού που μεταφέρει 5Α η κάθε μια (στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων που το φορτίο δεν είναι ωμικό) έχει έναν χρόνο ηρέμησης και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί λεπτότερο καλώδιο από μια γραμμή που μεταφέρει πχ 5Α στο μονοφασικό. Προφανώς η ισχύς που μεταφέρεται είναι διαφορετική στις 2 προηγούμενες περιπτώσεις. Συνεπώς για το ίδιο ρεύμα κάθε κατασκευαστής προτείνει διαφορετική διατομή καλωδίου γιατί κάθε καλώδιο προορίζεται για διαφορετική χρήση, έτσι δικαιολογείται ότι ο Δημήτρης που θέλει να μεταφέρει ρεύμα Ι<=10Α άκουσε τόσες διαφορετικές προτάσεις για διατομές καλωδίων (ένα απλό παράδειγμα-αναφορά έκανα χωρίς να θέλω να εμβαθύνω). Από 'κεί και πέρα δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να αρχίσω να γράφω για Vrms, Irms.... Vpeak, Ιpeak-peak ... κτλ απλά και μόνο για να δείξω ότι έχω τις γνώσεις αφού το θέμα που άνοιξε ο Δημήτρης είναι καθαρά και μόνο για *DC* και απλά είχε μια απορία γιατί άκουσε τόσες διαφορετικές προτάσεις για τις διατομές. 
Νομίζω ότι ήδη το έχουμε καταστρέψει το θέμα, με πληροφορίες που δεν έχουν σχέση

----------


## FILMAN

> Όσον  αφορά στα καλώδια όταν εφαρμόζω DC τάση, κατά τη στιγμή που θα  τροφοδοτήσω το καλώδιο, εξαιτίας της χωρητικής συμπεριφορά της μόνωσης  κατά τη "φόρτιση" του καλωδίου δημιουργούνται χωρητικά ρεύματα πάνω σε  αυτή. Τα χωρητικά αυτά ρεύματα παύουν να ρέουν μόλις σταθεροποιηθεί η DC  τάση.



Και γιατί αυτό είναι χειρότερο από ότι στο εναλλασσόμενο, όπου αυτό το χωρητικό ρεύμα θα ρέει συνέχεια;




> Εννοούσα ότι αν μια γραμμή τριφασικού που μεταφέρει 5Α η κάθε μια (στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων που το φορτίο δεν είναι ωμικό) έχει έναν χρόνο ηρέμησης και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί λεπτότερο καλώδιο από μια γραμμή που μεταφέρει πχ 5Α στο μονοφασικό. Προφανώς η ισχύς που μεταφέρεται είναι διαφορετική στις 2 προηγούμενες περιπτώσεις.



Δεν είναι έτσι. Το ρεύμα που διαρρέει κάθε αγωγό φάσης στο 3Φ σύστημα πάλι ημιτονοειδές είναι. Δεν υπάρχει δηλ. "χρόνος ηρέμησης", εκτός αν ακολουθεί τριφασική ανόρθωση. Φυσικά τα καλώδια είναι 3 ή 4 αντί για 2, και η ισχύς είναι φυσικά μεγαλύτερη (για ίδιες τάσεις μιλάμε) ακριβώς λόγω του μεγαλύτερου πλήθους ρευμάτων.

----------


## nestoras

> Και γιατί αυτό είναι χειρότερο από ότι στο εναλλασσόμενο, όπου αυτό το χωρητικό ρεύμα θα ρέει συνέχεια;



Q=C*V => (dQ/dt)=C*(dV/dt) => *I=C*(dV/dt)*

Από τη σχέση που είναι με bold καταλαβαίνουμε ότι το ρεύμα διαρροής είναι ανάλογο του dV/dt (το C εξαρτάται από τα φυσικά στοιχεία του καλωδίου).
Το γεγονός αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα έχω μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα όταν η μεταβολή στην τάση από το 0 έως το μέγιστο είναι απότομη (για δεδομένο μέγιστο πλάτος) παρά όταν γίνεται σταδιακά.
Πολύ απότομη μεταβολή έχουμε όταν κλείσουμε ένα διακόπτη DC (από 0 σε ΜΑΧ μέσα σε ελάχιστο χρόνο) άρα το dV/dt είναι πολύ μεγάλο και επομένως και το ρεύμα Ι είναι μεγάλο.
Στο εναλλασσόμενο όποτε και να κλείσουμε το διακόπτη, η κυματομορφή της τάσης ακολουθεί το ημίτονο (δεν πάει απευθείας από 0 σε MAX δηλαδή) και μάλιστα παίζει ρόλο και σε ποιο σημείο της κυματομορφής θα κλείσουμε το διακόπτη. Όπως και να έχει στο εναλλασσόμενο η μεταβολή του dt δεν είναι τόσο απότομη όσο στο DC.

Γενικά στο DC οι μονώσεις δέχονται μεγαλύτερες καταπονήσεις τη στιγμή που κλείνουν οι διακόπτες ενώ στο εναλλασσόμενο οι μονώσεις δέχονται μικρότερες καταπονήσεις σε πλάτος αλλά πολύ μεγαλύτερες σε διάρκεια.

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί, ξέρεις εσύ τη στιγμή που κλείνεις τον διακόπτη στο AC ότι εκείνη τη στιγμή η τάση δεν είναι στο ύψιστο σημείο (325V για την τάση του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ);

----------


## jimacid

Μελετωντας σχετικα με την λειτουργια των mppt charge controllers ειδα οτι εχουν το εξης φοβερο προσον :
επειδη πολλες φορες ο charge controller ειναι δεκαδες μετρα μακρια απο τα πανελ και αυτο σημαινει οτι χρειαζομαστε τεραστια καλωδια λογω του υψηλου ρευματος που μεταφερουμε,
οι mppt controllers δινουν την δυνατοτητα να συνδεσεις τα πανελ σου σε *σειρα* αντι για παραλληλα αναιβαζοντας ετσι την ταση πρως μεταφορα στον ρυθμιστη φορτισης και ριχνοντας τα ampere και στην συνεχεια περνουν την "υψηλη" αυτη ταση πχ 84v 0.6amp και την μετατρεπουν σε 12v 2.5amp (τα νουμερα που εγραψα ειναι στο περιπου για 4*10watt panel)

οποτε αν οντως ισχυει αυτο τελικα με μια τετοια συνδεσμολογια χρειαζομαι παρα πολυ λεπτο καλωδιο.

επειδη δεν εχω προλαβει να δοκιμασω κατι τετοιο θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν οντως ισχυει αυτο, αν εχει μεγαλες απώλειες κατα την μετατροπη και το πιο βασικο απο ολα *ποσο επικίνδυνο ειναι να κατεβαινει ενα καλωδιο απο τα φωτοβολταικα στην ταρατσα στο διαμερισμα το οποιο θα εχει 42v 1.2amp  η 84v dc  0.6amp*

----------


## genesis

Βεβαίως ισχύει, θα πρέπει όμως να ελέγξεις ποια είναι η μέγιστη τάση που επιτρέπει ο ρυθμιστής στην είσοδό του ώστε να μην την υπερβείς.
Επίσης, κάποια μοντέλα MPPT ρυθμιστών, λειτουργούν με υψηλή απόδοση μόνο όταν η τάση στην είσοδο τους βρίσκεται εντός συγκεκριμένου εύρους.
Στο παράδειγμά σου, είναι ελάχιστοι οι MPPT ρυθμιστές που μπορούν να δεχτούν 80V στην είσοδο και να φορτίζουν 12βολτη μπαταρία...υπάρχουν όμως.

Με τα καλώδια δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα σε ότι αφορά στην μόνωσή τους για αυτήν την τάση. Το πρόβλημα είναι συνήθως στο διακοπτικό υλικό που στο DC πρέπει να έχει προδιαγραφές για DC.

----------


## jimacid

> Στο παράδειγμά σου, είναι ελάχιστοι οι MPPT ρυθμιστές που μπορούν να δεχτούν 80V στην είσοδο και να φορτίζουν 12βολτη μπαταρία...υπάρχουν όμως.



χμμ δεν εχω προσεξει να λεει κατι στο μανουαλ σχετικα με το τι ταση μπορει να δεχθει ωστε να φορτιζει 12v μπαταρια, λεει μονο οτι εχει αυτοματη αναγνωριση 12-24 volt και μεγιστη ταση εισοδου 150v.

εγω σκεφτηκα απο τα 4 10watt πανελ που εχω, 2 σε σειρα και 2 παραλληλα ωστε να εχω 42v ταση και 1.2amp ενταση πρως τον charge controller, λες αν το κανω αυτο να παει να δωσει στην μπαταρια 29volt? (θεωροντας οτι εχω 24βολτη μπαταρια?) θελω να κανω μια δοκιμη αλλα αυτην την στιγμη καμια μπαταρια μου δεν τραβαει πανω απο 600ma οταν την φορτιζω ωστε να μπορεσω να δω το ρευμα οταν θα εχω συνδεμενα πανω 3-4 πανελ

----------


## genesis

Λογικά θα "καταλάβει" την τάση της μπαταρίας όταν τον συνδέσεις σε αυτήν....φρόντισε να το κάνεις *πριν* συνδέσεις τα Φ/Β.
Για την τάση εισόδου, εφόσον δεν αναφέρει κάτι στο manual μπορεί να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## jimacid

> Λογικά θα "καταλάβει" την τάση της μπαταρίας όταν τον συνδέσεις σε αυτήν....φρόντισε να το κάνεις *πριν* συνδέσεις τα Φ/Β.
> Για την τάση εισόδου, εφόσον δεν αναφέρει κάτι στο manual μπορεί να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον συγκεκριμένο.



ναι παντα πρωτα συνδεω την μπαταρια και μετα τα πανελ, θα το δοκιμασω αμεσως μολις μπορεσω ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα γιατι ετσι θα γλυτωσω καμια 70αρα ευρω για καλωδια.
δυστηχως καποιος ειχε την φαινη ιδεα να κλειδωσει την ταρατσα και να παρει το κλειδι απο την πορτα οποτε σημερα δυσκολο να το δοκιμασω, απο αυριο και μετα λοιπον

----------


## jimacid

λοιπον εκανα μια δοκιμη με τον charge controller και απο οτι φαινεται ολα πηγαν καλα.
ειχε συνεφια οταν εγινε η δοκιμη οποτε το καθε πανελ μπορουσε να δωσει περιποθ 200ma. συνδεσα 3 πανελ σε σειρα εβγαλαν περιπου 56 βολτ και 200-230ma.
η μπαταρια εκεινη την στιγμη φορτιζε με 500ma οποτε το πειραμα ειχε πετυχει και ετσι πηγα και αγορασα 4mm2 καλωδιο με σκοπο να συνδεσω 2 πανελ σε σειρα και 2 πανελ παραλληλα προς το παρον. ετσι θα εχω περιπου 42v και 1,2Α να περνανε μεσα απο το καλωδιο (υπολογιζω περιπου 0,6v πτωση τασης 1,37%)
αν θελησω να επεκτηνω το συστημα μπορω να βαλω ακομα ενα πανελ σε σειρα και ενα παραληλα ωστε να παμε στα 63v 1,2Α (0,57v πτωση τασης 0,91% περιπου) και μετα μπορεις να συνεχισεις μονο παραλληλα.

Τωρα μπερδευτηκα λιγο με με τις bypass διοδους. επειδη τα 4 πανελ μου θα ειναι συνδεμενα ανα δυο παραλληλα και ανα δυο παλι σε σειρα. αυτο παει να πει οτι αν στο ενα απο τα 4 πανελ πεσει λιγη σκια πανω του αυτο θα μου βγαλει "εκτος λειτουργιας" ολο το συστημα λογω της συνδεσης σε σειρα που υπαρχει σωστα?

αρα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω οπως δηποτε διοδους παρακαμψης ωστε οποιο πανελ σκιαζεται να παρακαμπτετε χωρις να επιρεαζονται τα υπολοιπα.

αν υποθεσουμε λοιπον οτι εχουμε 2 πανελ σε σειρα η συνολικη ταση του συστηματος ειναι 42volt
αρα η καθε διοδος που θα συνδεθει στο καθε πανελ θα πρεπει να αντεχει τα συνολικα 42volt μιας και ειναι τα πανελ σε σειρα?
η θα πρεπει να αντεχει τα 21 volt που βγαζει το καθε πανελ (μιας και αυτη ειναι παραλληλισμενη πανω σε ενα πανελ) ασχετα με το ποσα πανελ εχουμε συνδεσει σε σειρα μεταξη τους?

----------

